# Hydraulic cylinders for upper link and lifting rod on a DK4510



## Smitty Hanks (Oct 22, 2020)

I just bought a Kioti DK4510 and I am looking for hydraulic cylinders for the upper link and the lifting rod. Does anyone have a source? My dealer said that they had to cut the lifting rod to use the ends and weld them onto a cylinder.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Check the tractor salvage yards.



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/dismantled-machines/list/manufacturer/kioti


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Are you actually looking for hyd. cylinders or jaw type turnbuckle? if you are replacing the lift links…they would likely be turnbuckles. Maybe a picture of the area you are working on would help. B.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

BinVa said:


> Are you actually looking for hyd. cylinders or jaw type turnbuckle? if you are replacing the lift links…they would likely be turnbuckles. Maybe a picture of the area you are working on would help. B.


BinVa
I think the bloke is asking about the 2 lift links and a top link, I can't understand why a dealer would destroy the links for another job when the tractor that the links came off was a seller.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Doesn't make sense to me either...that's why I was asking...doesn't sound like much of a shop..would be different if it was a parts machine but still a odd way for a professional(?) to fix something. B.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Smitty Hanks said:


> I just bought a Kioti DK4510 and I am looking for hydraulic cylinders for the upper link and the lifting rod. Does anyone have a source? My dealer said that they had to cut the lifting rod to use the ends and weld them onto a cylinder.


KIOTI Tractor 3-Point Top-N-Tilt Kits for sale in Morrice, MI | Michigan Iron & Equipment (855) 265-4590 (michiganironandequip.com)
I personally like a piloted check valve on the side link to prevent drifting down.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

That explains the question, thanks Vince.


----------

